# Are there any walkers here



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2014)

We have a thread dedicated to cyclists who are runners, but there doesn't appear to be a thread about walkers, and I'm sure there are a more than a few from this parish.

Do you spend time walking. Do you use walking as a way to get and or keep fit in comjunction with cycling? Where do you walk? Are you a serious walker. Have you or do you go on walking holidays? Did you start trying to get fit by walking first then taking up cycling?

I'll start. I don't cycle everyday, and want something that I can do, that is cheap, and easy to do and is something that can go hand in hand with cycling. So today, I decided to go for a walk. I am lucky that I live in an area that has some outstanding scenery, so I set off to climb a rather large hill that is literally 1 minute from my house. It was only 1 mile, but it was around 800 feet straight up for half a mile, so I got a good workout. Id like to do tihis and other walks at least twice a week . I stopped and took a few photos along the way. What kind of walking do you do?


----------



## djb1971 (8 Sep 2014)

Nice walk. Bet you wish you'd taken the bike


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Nice walk. Bet you wish you'd taken the bike



Half way up yes... but the views are great


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Sep 2014)

I get the chance to go walking 5 days a week as its a large part of my job. Recreational walking is a just a busman's holidaythese days, hence me doing more cylcing


----------



## numbnuts (8 Sep 2014)

I've been walking parts of the Testway this year


----------



## Peteaud (8 Sep 2014)

Do a fair bit of walking as we live within 1/2 hour of the coast, with lots of Devon lanes and coastal wanders.


----------



## palinurus (8 Sep 2014)

Walk a fair bit, usually in the UK. Wales is my usual choice- great hills and coast. I often walk for holidays since Ms. P likes to walk too. We either plan walks we can do over a number of days carrying a pack and camping or we use an alternative model where we camp in one area for a couple of days, plan and do a couple of walks then pack up and use the bus or train to go somewhere else and do the same- usually sticking to the same general area.

For leisure I prefer walking to cycling (I'd prefer it for transport too if I didn't have to travel as far as I do).

Probably shouldn't say that on here though.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2014)

palinurus said:


> Walk a fair bit, usually in the UK. Wales is my usual choice- great hills and coast. I often walk for holidays since Ms. P likes to walk too. We either plan walks we can do over a number of days carrying a pack and camping or we use an alternative model where we camp in one area for a couple of days, plan and do a couple of walks then pack up and use the bus or train to go somewhere else and do the same- usually sticking to the same general area.
> 
> For leisure I prefer walking to cycling (I'd prefer it for transport too if I didn't have to travel as far as I do).
> 
> Probably shouldn't say that on here though.



There is nothing wrongmwith being honest.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Sep 2014)

I enjoy a good walk, nowadays it's in the company of 2 dogs, and recently has been short strolls of up to 3 miles. Recent past involved walking up the 3 Peaks with some chaps I work with, some of whom I've also cycled with and are planning to do C2C with next year.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2014)

Dog owner so not much choice really. Always one long walk per day, then usually one or two shorter ones too. I enjoy walking every bit as much as cycling but don't really search out new walks as the three or four walks I usually use around here are all lovely and I don't get tired of them.





Just a couple from two walks within about ten to twenty minutes from my door.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Sep 2014)

^^^^

Wow Mo!

Used to walk a lot in the lakes, N Wales and Devon but then Jo became ill for a couple of years. She was more or less housebound so I suited myself and had to entertain the boy, so kayaking took over.

Cambridgeshire is rubbish for walking. One edge of a wheat field looks the same as the next. I walk miles at work.


----------



## Cold (8 Sep 2014)

I love walking mostly in the cotswolds where I live usually 10 miles.
I've done some 100km walking challenges as well my best is 22hrs from London to Brighton.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2014)

Cold said:


> I love walking mostly in the cotswolds where I live usually 10 miles.
> I've done some 100km walking challenges as well my best is 22hrs from London to Brighton.



The cotswolds are beautiful


----------



## Cold (8 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> The cotswolds are beautiful




They are until you walk past a 6ft plus bloke in high heels taking pictures of himself  kind of ruins the setting


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2014)

Cold said:


> They are until you walk past a 6ft plus bloke in high heels taking pictures of himself  kind of ruins the setting




Ooops. Oh dear.i suppose it takes all sorts.


----------



## midliferider (8 Sep 2014)

I walk with local Ramblers, younger version, known as 20-30s walking group. But most group members have grown up with the group and were in 40s. We walk about 10 miles on every Sunday. But since taking up road cycling, I have not walked with them for nearly a year. We used to go on walking holidays etc.


----------



## mcshroom (8 Sep 2014)

Walking took a back seat to cycling a few years ago, but I like to get out in the hills every now and then. After crashing I've been signed off the bike but I'm now able to walk decent distances again, so that's what I'll be doing 

A few shots from this year: - 





Knott Rigg





St Bees Head





Ennerdale





Loch Arklet from Cruachan


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2014)

mcshroom said:


> Walking took a back seat to cycling a few years ago, but I like to get out in the hills every now and then. After crashing I've been signed off the bike but I'm now able to walk decent distances again, so that's what I'll be doing
> 
> A few shots from this year: -
> 
> ...



Beautiful photos. Thanks


----------



## Spoked Wheels (8 Sep 2014)

I also do some walking from time to time. I enjoy walking in the rain but I also in the dry.


----------



## Hyslop (8 Sep 2014)

mcshroom said:


> Walking took a back seat to cycling a few years ago, but I like to get out in the hills every now and then. After crashing I've been signed off the bike but I'm now able to walk decent distances again, so that's what I'll be doing Nice where we live innitLovely shots,and im glad you got one in of the coast,wonderful!
> 
> A few shots from this year: -
> 
> ...


----------



## mcshroom (8 Sep 2014)

Hyslop said:


> Nice where we live innitLovely shots,and im glad you got one in of the coast,wonderful!



It is (though the last one is from Loch Lomond and the Trossachs).


----------



## guitarpete247 (8 Sep 2014)

We've just started walking the National Forest Way. Done walks 12 & 11 so far. we're going to be busy over next 3 weekends so October will be the earliest we can get out for section 10.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Sep 2014)

The only serious hill..this year...
Buachaille Etive Mor




Other pics HERE


----------



## young Ed (8 Sep 2014)

Bobby Mhor said:


> The only serious hill..this year...
> Buachaille Etive Mor
> View attachment 55594
> 
> Other pics HERE


that's a nice mole hill!  sorry only messing around, well done
not sure i even got that high when i tried climbing Swedens' highest mountain (Kebnekaise) this summer (sprained my ankle after a few KM )
Cheers Ed


----------



## summerdays (8 Sep 2014)

I would like to do more walking but my teenagers aren't interested, and usually something crops up. And yet I love to get away for a nice walk, usually meet up with friends a couple of times a year for a walk, and have done various bits of the Cotswolds Way over the last year or two.


----------



## Nidge (8 Sep 2014)

When I gave up smoking 2 years ago I needed to change my routine, so I decided to walk the entire Pembrokeshire Coast Path. Did it in 16 walking days over 5 weeks, was absolutely amazing. I keep meaning to do it again ( except for the industrial bits around Milford Haven).


----------



## palinurus (8 Sep 2014)

I've got almost no photographs taken while walking on this laptop.






Pyrenees (Spain)



Nidge said:


> When I gave up smoking 2 years ago I needed to change my routine, so I decided to walk the entire Pembrokeshire Coast Path. Did it in 16 walking days over 5 weeks, was absolutely amazing. I keep meaning to do it again ( except for the industrial bits around Milford Haven).



Ms. P and I started doing part of this, then we stopped at a campsite near St. Davids and got comfortable so we just stayed there for a few days and swam and lazed about for a bit (weather was great). Maybe we'll finish it off one day.


----------



## Nidge (8 Sep 2014)

> Ms. P and I started doing part of this, then we stopped at a campsite near St. Davids and got comfortable so we just stayed there for a few days and swam and lazed about for a bit (weather was great). Maybe we'll finish it off one day.



You really should finish it, from St Davids heading North gets wilder and more rugged. Don't know which direction you went but I can thoroughly recommend it


----------



## Ian H (8 Sep 2014)

This is the highlight, so far, of my walking career.


----------



## RAYMOND (9 Sep 2014)

As I don't drive I cycle and walk everywhere... but also love going on walking holidays
This year I went to Austria,beautiful scenery and walks.
1.me looking down on the eagles nest... hitlers guest house
2.walking in brandenberg


----------



## stephec (9 Sep 2014)

Cold said:


> They are until you walk past a 6ft plus bloke in high heels taking pictures of himself  kind of ruins the setting



Didn't you offer to hold his camera?


----------



## fimm (9 Sep 2014)

Nice pictures.
I'm a member of a mountaineering club, but cycling and triathlon keeps getting in the way.
Profile picture is me on top of my 100th Munro. I'm now at about 180. I'm determined to finish them sometime.
All of those photos are in Scotland.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2014)

fimm said:


> View attachment 55629
> View attachment 55630
> View attachment 55631
> View attachment 55632
> ...



Another set of beautiful photos. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ian A (9 Sep 2014)

I grew up in Yorkshire and did a fair bit of walking around Ilkley and Baildon. Now I live somewhere flat with not much in the way of countryside unfortunately. My children are getting bigger now and walk a lot in general so we're going to the lakes next year spring half term and see how they enjoy it. Planning on child friendly distances to scenic places with a picnic thrown in..


----------



## fimm (9 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Another set of beautiful photos. Many thanks for sharing.


 You are welcome 
I have some more on this PC, would you like some more?


----------



## Longshot (9 Sep 2014)

Cold said:


> I love walking mostly in the cotswolds where I live usually 10 miles.
> I've done some 100km walking challenges as well my best is 22hrs from London to Brighton.



Cool. I'm doing the 100km Thames Path Challenge on Saturday/Sunday this week. I'd rather be on my bike!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2014)

fimm said:


> You are welcome
> I have some more on this PC, would you like some more?



Sure., its always nice to see peoples photos.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Sep 2014)

young Ed said:


> *that's a nice mole hill!*  sorry only messing around, well done
> not sure i even got that high when i tried climbing Swedens' highest mountain (Kebnekaise) this summer (sprained my ankle after a few KM )
> Cheers Ed


Possibly Scotland's most photographed mountain....
I first 'climbed' 'curved ridge' on the big Buachaille in the mid to late 70s. see you tube video attached..it was fun(?) but I'd promised it would be the hill I'd do first after my 60th ( first biggy was Snowdon due to circumstances) but due to snow lying till June, I finally got there with my son..
Dale Head in the Lakes is my next milestone hill
Seriously anyone reading this thread who hasn't enjoyed the solitude, the being with nature and the satisfaction of getting there and finally the views....get out there.
Find someone with a bit of experience to go with or better a rambling /walking group.
Its hard going at times but its an experience.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Sep 2014)

Some lovely photos there guys well done


----------



## fimm (9 Sep 2014)

Ballachulish Horseshoe




Ben Alder




Askival on Rum




Mullach Froach-coire (Glen Affric)




Still all in Scotland...


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2014)

fimm said:


> Ballachulish Horseshoe
> View attachment 55639
> 
> Ben Alder
> ...



That looks cold, but beautiful


----------



## fimm (9 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> That looks cold, but beautiful


Yes. You do need a certain amount of specialised kit to go out in winter conditions like that; but you can see why we do it! Actually, going uphill in winter can still make you quite warm, if it is also sunny...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2014)

Yes - my big passion is mountain walking/climbing.

Not so much climbing these days as a) the novelty of hanging on an ice screw halfway up a wall with spindrift choking you whilst your mate tries for the umpteenth time to find the next halfway secure belay above you wears a bit thin after a while and b) I dislocated my shoulder on Ben Nevis Tower Ridge (Winter) at the base of Little Tower and it was a *leeding epic to finish the climb. Since then I struggle to put any significant weight on my shoulder esp' when reaching up.

I still scramble up to grade 2/3 though which also intersects nicely with my more cautious approach to risk taking - an age thing!

I prefer the hills to cycling - heresy!

Taken from Ben Nevis Summit Feb 03 following ascent via CMD Arete - easy winter route.


----------



## subaqua (9 Sep 2014)

grew up in N Wales. not much else to do except walk and climb ( sheep chasing is so passe) lost count of times been up snowdon on all the routes . have done some good walks from beddgelert too . as a kid i walked the railway tunnels for miles and miles . wish i could do that now !


----------



## mcshroom (9 Sep 2014)

A couple from today's walk. bit misty but warm and very little wind. I should have done the route in reverse though as climbing down the crags on Robinson was a bit too exposed for my liking, especially as I'm still rather protective of my right arm.





Buttermere





Knott Rigg with Newlands Valley down right, and Crag Hill and Whiteless Pike on left


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2014)

I spent 8 months off the bike after getting ill in July 2012 and used regular hill-walking to rebuild my legs. As a result, I was able to do hilly 20+ mile rides pretty much as soon as I started riding again.


----------



## brand (10 Sep 2014)

Used to do tons of walking. Great way to forage but after getting septic arthritis I thought that is the end of walking. As it turns out that was the end of 24 mile walks. After walking a mates dogs for two and half weeks I now know it is the end of 6 mile walks unless I take Arthretic 75 a drug which caused me stomach damage so can't get prescription. But I have a bit left over... so just occasionally. 
Cycling rebuilt the muscles to support the joint which meant I have to wait another 3 years for a new knee. Not sure I gained from that! Of course the terrain makes a difference flat being best. 
It is time I started cycling to walk. The problem is obviously where to put my bike at the start of the walk AND which bike do I use. An old one or my Rolhoff equipped one. My main problem is the swelling isn't consistent and found it very hard to cycle a half mile home after that 6 mile walk. The knee simply wouldn't bend. No excuse need to get out walking more... leave my bike at a pub, now that sounds a good idea!


----------



## Cold (11 Sep 2014)

Longshot said:


> Cool. I'm doing the 100km Thames Path Challenge on Saturday/Sunday this week. I'd rather be on my bike!



They're great fun just be careful at the checkpoints as they are so well stocked you could end up weighing more than when you started.


----------



## Ian H (11 Sep 2014)

We're lucky to be sandwiched between two AONBs with hills, woods and footpaths, meaning we can walk into countryside from our front door. I devised a 17 mile route to the coast that I've walked with friends on a few occasions.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Sep 2014)

I have started doing a lot more walking recently, in the past month and a half I have done just under 150 miles and I have lost a lot of body fat and a bit of weight. I am finding that walking is toning my body much more than cycling has, I have lost more body fat / weight in the last month and a half than I ever have in the past 8 years of cycling so I shall be trying to keep it up.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I have started doing a lot more walking recently, in the past month and a half I have done just under 150 miles and I have lost a lot of body fat and a bit of weight. I am finding that walking is toning my body much more than cycling has, I have lost more body fat / weight in the last month and a half than I ever have in the past 8 years of cycling so I shall be trying to keep it up.



How far do you walk at any one time?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> How far do you walk at any one time?



It depends, but yesterday I did about 7-8 miles.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (11 Sep 2014)

Fantastic photos here, some of you are very lucky to live where you do, very envious.
I do a little walking and always enjoy it and I do find it helps with weight loss as I think you can plateau if only doing one activity. I walk in either the Peak district or North Wales but often just round where I live. I like looking for interesting spots on maps and digging them out, I found a motte and bailey castle recently about three miles from where I live which I knew nothing about.


----------



## brand (11 Sep 2014)

I did a 100k once near Ramsbottom it had to be done in less than 24 hours. Overnight non stop, although there was a tea break at a few checkpoints. Routes are not marked it is map reading all the way. About 30-40 kilometres in you find your mate for the rest of the walk/jog someone going at the same speed as you. Boots no good, trainers only. 
During the night we couldn't find a footpath ended up doing an extra 4 or 5 kilometres a bit annoying!
Finished with a decent time to spare. But after sitting down having sandwichs and tea I found the walk to the bus stop about 400 yards away agony. My mate for the night stopped in his car to say good bye and I asked for a lift to the bus stop. It was a Sunday so buses infrequent. My intentions were bus to Bury train or Metro (cannot remember which) followed by second bus. Sat there for a while pain in my legs getting worse.....called taxi expensive but I think was going to struggle with all the waiting for public transport. The taxi driver carried everything in to my house for me but refused to carry me! Did 50k about month latter,easy peasy!
Each of the walking clubs (each county has one) that do these events take it in turn to do 100 milers. Never did one as never joined one of the clubs so never got the info but the Ramsbottom event organisers send me an email every few years when the event is on....erhh no thanks.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2014)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Fantastic photos here, some of you are very lucky to live where you do, very envious.
> I do a little walking and always enjoy it and I do find it helps with weight loss as I think you can plateau if only doing one activity. I walk in either the Peak district or North Wales but often just round where I live. I like looking for interesting spots on maps and digging them out, I found a motte and bailey castle recently about three miles from where I live which I knew nothing about.



Its amazing the thing and places you can find and see in the area you live in. Things you never knew were there and some fantastic scenery as well.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2014)

I am beginning to think about organising another forum walk after reading these posts!

I went for a 6-miler yesterday and can feel that it activated muscles that 190 miles of cycling in Scotland last week didn't do much for.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I am beginning to think about organising another forum walk after reading these posts!
> 
> I went for a 6-miler yesterday and can feel that it activated muscles that 190 miles of cycling in Scotland last week didn't do much for.



I know some people say that being walking fit does not necessarily mean you will be better on a bike, but I do think they can go hand in hand with each other and compliment each other and so aid in better fitness and lower weight


----------



## brand (11 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I am beginning to think about organising another forum walk after reading these posts!
> 
> I went for a 6-miler yesterday and can feel that it activated muscles that 190 miles of cycling in Scotland last week didn't do much for.


A physio told me the primary muscle for cycling is your Quads his reasoning was a bit iffy as I always think it is your hamstring. Either way you are working one muscle more than the other. When I got a bit of arthritis in one knee years ago I decided to increase the cycling to keep fit for rugby but when I broke from the scrum I struggled to the next breakdown. My legs felt burnt out for a few minutes so I bought a strider type machine which I thought mimicked running it did the trick. Although I was still shoot at rugby at least I could be shoot close to the action!!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I know some people say that being walking fit does not necessarily mean you will be better on a bike, but I do think they can go hand in hand with each other and compliment each other and so aid in better fitness and lower weight



I seem to get fitter from cycling i.e. I recover much quicker now after climbing up a big hill but I just dont seem to get any thinner.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I seem to get fitter from cycling i.e. I recover much quicker now after climbing up a big hill but I just dont seem to get any thinner.



As someone else said. I think you reach a plateau if you just do the one kind of exercise. I also think age plays a part as well. The older we get, the harder it is to lose weight anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I seem to get fitter from cycling i.e. I recover much quicker now after climbing up a big hill but I just dont seem to get any thinner.


The 5:2 fasting thing is just waiting for you, Phil!

I had a 10:0 break on holiday, but am going back to my 5:2 regime now, starting today.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> The 5:2 fasting thing is just waiting for you, Phil!
> 
> I had a 10:0 break on holiday, but am going back to my 5:2 regime now, starting today.



Nah I dont do diets and stuff as I cant be bothered to keep them up and the weight will always come back once you stop.

I am slowly changing what I eat permanently so I don't have to think about if I can keep doing it. 

For instance over the past few years I have given up junk food (e.g. mcdonalds, buger king, kfc etc havent been near the places in nearly 7 years) although I did go though a stage when I going into Subways and getting a Foot Long sandwich but I have knocked that on the head now. 

I don't drink soft drinks coke etc unless there is absolutely no other choice but given the choice I drink water. I am currently trying to get rid of my urges for sugar as in chocolate etc and replacing that with things like nuts and dried bananas and that seems to be working well now, also I have started eating more eggs on a daily basis. My weight had dropped slightly but what has changed is my body shape, clothes that did look tight now look baggy and I can just tell that I am getting leaner and I feel much fitter as well and other people have said things as they have noticed as well.

What I have to do now is make sure no one buys me any chocolate for xmas as that always does for me and I just pig out until it is all gone


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> As someone else said. I think you reach a plateau if you just do the one kind of exercise. I also think age plays a part as well. The older we get, the harder it is to lose weight anyway.



Yes you could be right, the only time I ever lost weight cycling was when I went on a diet that I had no hope of keeping up so once winter kicked in up went the weight again.

Also I can do walking whenever I want without having to set aside time for getting ready etc, sometimes I will go and see a customer in a village outside of town and afterwards go for a walk for a couple of hours in the countryside while I am there I just make sure my waling boots are in the boot of my car.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (11 Sep 2014)

I try and get up the Lake District once a year for some walking although I'd love to do some cycling up there. Lots of it is impossible to cycle but I was impressed to see a bunch of MTBers at the top of Helvellyn!


----------



## brand (11 Sep 2014)

The 5:2 diet is not meant to be short term but a permanent change to your eating habits. It has long term benefits. There is even some evidence of reduced occurrence of dementia. But mainly increased life expectancy with reduced illnesses. So I can drink to my hearts content... and liver! Must go in the middle of starting some elderberry wine and I have to bottle another 2 gallons of honey cider use my gym and cycle to the pub. Have to leave early to see if I can pick some Sloes for my Sloe Gin....maybe just maybe the 5:2 diet isn't that good.


----------



## brand (22 Sep 2014)

brand said:


> I did a 100k once near Ramsbottom it had to be done in less than 24 hours. Overnight non stop, although there was a tea break at a few checkpoints. Routes are not marked it is map reading all the way. About 30-40 kilometres in you find your mate for the rest of the walk/jog someone going at the same speed as you. Boots no good, trainers only.
> During the night we couldn't find a footpath ended up doing an extra 4 or 5 kilometres a bit annoying!
> Finished with a decent time to spare. But after sitting down having sandwichs and tea I found the walk to the bus stop about 400 yards away agony. My mate for the night stopped in his car to say good bye and I asked for a lift to the bus stop. It was a Sunday so buses infrequent. My intentions were bus to Bury train or Metro (cannot remember which) followed by second bus. Sat there for a while pain in my legs getting worse.....called taxi expensive but I think was going to struggle with all the waiting for public transport. The taxi driver carried everything in to my house for me but refused to carry me! Did 50k about month latter,easy peasy!
> Each of the walking clubs (each county has one) that do these events take it in turn to do 100 milers. Never did one as never joined one of the clubs so never got the info but the Ramsbottom event organisers send me an email every few years when the event is on....erhh no thanks.


Just got an email about another long walk/run it turns out the second easy peasy one was not 50k but 50 miles (80k) I think I will decline. If any one else is interested;

http://hmarston.co.uk/rhac/trail/rrr.htm


----------



## 333 (26 Sep 2014)

Recently came back from the Alps and combined early AM cycling (climbs) with afternoon walking, thoroughly enjoyed it even though many times I was on the verge of collapsing in a heap of exhausted ruin. The funny part is that the guide books around the Alps list many of these walks as "family walks" but many are also well over 33% in places with little beneath you to stop you if you slide, fall etc. Absolute killer, but stunning in every sense of the word both on the bike and foot. I can't wait to go back

EDIT: How do I post pics on here and I'll put some up of our walks if you like.


----------



## sunrise65 (27 Sep 2014)

I have always enjoyed walking and throughout life have gone mainly with friends or by myself. Finding myself back in the Dales where I grew up last year I went out everyday due to having to walk family dog. This was great for getting exercise as I HAD to go out however unpleasant in winter! Since then I have built up to 5miles a day and a rather brisk pace as am on relatively easy tracks. I was going out first thing but then switched to afternoons as couldn't be arsed to get up in the mornings after family dog returned home. I am now thinking of going back to morning walk and then going out on bike in afternoon. I have also thought about walking clubs to help socialise a bit but its hard finding one that is close enough and fits my needs.

As for diets etc I don't do them as I know I can't stick to them and like phil_hg_uk I have changed my long term view of food to make it more achievable to lose weight and keep it off, cutting down on wheat has helped but I love bread and pasta too much to ever get rid of them completely. So far I have lost 3 1/2 stone and more to go but walking has definitely done it for me. I have just reached the point where I want to have something different and something I can go further with hence getting bike out of the shed and joining CC


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Sep 2014)

Ex-walker/hiker/mountaineer here as well... ex- because I fear that my bad leg (where the dog redesigned it) will never allow me to get back out walking long distance again... Still struggling to manage 4 miles a day with the issues the leg presents, but here are a handful of my pictures of old. But we always used to go away (camping) at Christmas and New Year and would seek out snow and the likes whenever we could. Some of our best memories (film and not scanned in) are from holidays were the temps have dropped down to -15C or lower... wonderful.

Scotland and 1 from Ireland. The very first and last being taken on the same day (Christmas Day 2005). the middle one being the same area as the first & last (my childhood playground) and taken back in 1992, the 4th being from Ireland, around Christmas (Kilkenny area). the 2nd is the only day I ever saw a 'glory' whilst out mountaineering - Bridge of Orchy hills looking over Rannoch Moor.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Ex-walker/hiker/mountaineer here as well... ex- because I fear that my bad leg (where the dog redesigned it) will never allow me to get back out walking long distance again... Still struggling to manage 4 miles a day with the issues the leg presents, but here are a handful of my pictures of old. But we always used to go away (camping) at Christmas and New Year and would seek out snow and the likes whenever we could. Some of our best memories (film and not scanned in) are from holidays were the temps have dropped down to -15C or lower... wonderful.
> 
> Scotland and 1 from Ireland. The very first and last being taken on the same day (Christmas Day 2005). the middle one being the same area as the first & last (my childhood playground) and taken back in 1992, the 4th being from Ireland, around Christmas (Kilkenny area).
> 
> ...




Beautiful photos. Thanks


----------



## cnb (3 Oct 2014)

Yep keen walker here..Based in the North East..So easy ish travel times to the lakes,Yorkshire moors,Dales and lovely Northumberland..Retired now so walk most days when not on the bike or running..Pretty active old git..Sometimes walk around the local country park where i seem to be the only one that's learned to walk without at least one dog..


----------



## cnb (4 Oct 2014)

Lovely pics and looks like a nice place to camp..Well done on completing the Munros...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Oct 2014)

I've always been mostly a cyclist but I enjoy walking too, these days mostly in the Pentlands straight from home or around Speyside/Cairngorms on my regular holidays there. Best walking memory of recent years was sat with my wife having lunch on the path to Ben Macdui overlooking the Lairig Ghru watching a golden eagle glide past below us. Magic


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Oct 2014)

One of my favourite mountain walk photo's - not because it is very 'mountainy' but because of the memories it brings back.

This was taken close to the summit of Ill Crag (via Cockly Pike Ridge) on the Scafell Massif.

It was taken about 14 miles into a 21 mile walk with well over 7000' ascent/descent - on a blistering hot day.

My dog lived until he was 12 years and 1 week old and this pic' was taken I week after his 6th birthday - when I look at it I remember all the fantastic days we had in the mountains together and I always think that at the moment this was pic' was taken he was almost exactly halfway through his life. For whatever reason, I find it very poignant.

Despite the very long day he refused to get in the car at the end of the hike as he was hell bent on carrying on! Me? I was knackered!


----------



## BrumJim (10 Oct 2014)

I get one walking weekend a year, usually in the Lake District. Had a corker this year just a few weeks ago. Weather was almost perfect, company was good, and I got in some good climbing.
Stayed in Wastwater Youth Hostel (beautiful location, lovely YH), and on Saturday did the horseshoe over Yewbarrow, Red Pike, Steeple, Pillar, Black Sail Pass, Kirk Fell, and then a great pint.
Sunday was part way up Ska Fell, but had to turn back early so I got home in time to put little one to bed.
Sorry - no photos at the moment.


----------

